# Type 1 Diabetes



## BosnMac (21 Jan 2019)

Looking for anyone to help me look into DB for Type 1 Diabetes. I’m a 7 yr Vet, released 3B,  i had developed type 1 diabetes while serving in my fourth year. I’ve been a proud CF member with no family history of T1D. 

Has anyone here developed T1D while serving? Did you get a favourable decision?


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Jan 2019)

It's very hard to prove that the military caused your Type I diabetes. Type I is insulin dependant, and usually is either from birth (even though it can be discovered later) or from complications developed from Type II. Certain drugs, especially PTSD drugs, can make you pre-disposed to Type II, but this type is usually more easily controlled by diet and exercise.
The problem is finding  *a doctor to prove your diabetes was directly caused by your military service*. If you can do that, you should be able to get a favourable decision.

Personally, I have never dealth with anyone in the forces who developed Type 1 diabetes. I know of a few people who developed Type 2 diabetes, and only 1 who got a VAC award from it.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Jan 2019)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> . . .  I know of a few people who developed Type 2 diabetes, and only 1 who got a VAC award from it.



And did that one person who received a VAC award get it because his condition's onset occurred while he was in a special duty area?  I've also known one person who received a VAC pension for Type 2 diabetes as well as a few with CAD (they has heart attacks in theatre) and their pensions were based on the "insurance principle".  That's the important reason to report to competent medical authority (and ensure that they document it) any legitimate medical complaint that arises while on operations.

https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/1447


> Insurance Principle: As stipulated by paragraphs 21(1)(a) and 21(1)(b) of the Pension Act and subsections 2(1) and 45(1) of the Veterans Well-being Act, a member is eligible for a disability pension/award for a disability or death resulting from injury or illness which was incurred during, attributable to, or aggravated during Wartime Service or Special Duty Service. This eligibility is referred to as the Insurance Principle, as individuals are covered 24 hours a day, seven days a week, and only need to demonstrate that their disability had its onset during the qualifying period of service. Unlike the Compensation Principle, no causal link needs to be established between the disability and military service.


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Jan 2019)

“And did that one person who received a VAC award get it because his condition's onset occurred while he was in a special duty area? “

I really couldn’t say. I’m remembering this from almost 10 years ago. I just thought it was almost unbelievable at the time that someone would get a VAC award for type 2 diabetes. 
The insurance principle is interesting. Time for me to do some research, to get a better understanding. Thanks!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jan 2020)

My 11 year just got diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes, what the hospital diabetes clinic said to us was that certain people have a gene that predisposes them to it, but it takes an "environmental trigger" to start it. That can be severe stress, infection, injury. It is at it's heart an Auto Immune disease. Currently she is on 2 shots a day of long lasting insulin and then rapid acting for meals. PSHCP is actually quite good at covering pumps and sensors, compared to my wife's Manuallife plan. I recommend that if you can afford it, go for a blood sugar sensor as you can really track and understand your blood sugars. My daughter is just grappling with all this and what it means and not ready for pumps and sensors yet. The only good news is that this is a rapidly changing field and I expect that within 10 years they have a non-invasive blood sugar monitor and even better pumps, along with even better Insulin. Thankfully the Children's Hospital in Vancouver is excellent and their diabetes day clinic is staffed with a number of Type 1 diabetes who are nurses, who have been super helpful with figuring out day to day issues. There are also groups like  https://www.jdrf.ca/


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2020)

Sorry to hear that your son has diabetes, I have type 2 which presented later in life so I know its life changing starting with what you eat and getting enough exercise. Maybe one day some type of gene therapy will be able to neutralize the disease.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jan 2020)

Thanks Daughter actually, I agree it's really a sort of a biochemical switch issue. The introduction of insulin often restarts the bodies production of insulin, called the "honeymoon" period that can last for 6 months to a year and then it shuts off again. So there is some sort of genetic trigger to turn it on and off.


----------

